# Imported or Local?



## DarkSide (5/7/15)

Hi "Learned Ones"
Just a noob question, what is the difference, if any, between the imported juice compared to the local juice(s) from our trusted juice vendors?
Most of the weekend on ANML Carnage (6mg), in the "subox mini" received in the week, great device and fantastic juice. Wanted a change, in went a local and respected juice, 50/50 blend, also 6mg, using a "standard mini tank" and my lungs felt like the "old Harley being kick started", throat hit and what a coughing session. Glass of water, dropped the wattage, tried again, not too bad, still quite a throat hit and a cough, persevered and situation improved. Took a huge pull on the Carnage, smooth as silk, just took longer to get the same result with the local juice.
Is it just me or has anyone experienced something similar or can educate me as to why the different reaction to the local juice?
Many Thanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (5/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Hi "Learned Ones"
> Just a noob question, what is the difference, if any, between the imported juice compared to the local juice(s) from our trusted juice vendors?
> Most of the weekend on ANML Carnage (6mg), in the "subox mini" received in the week, great device and fantastic juice. Wanted a change, in went a local and respected juice, 50/50 blend, also 6mg, using a "standard mini tank" and my lungs felt like the "old Harley being kick started", throat hit and what a coughing session. Glass of water, dropped the wattage, tried again, not too bad, still quite a throat hit and a cough, persevered and situation improved. Took a huge pull on the Carnage, smooth as silk, just took longer to get the same result with the local juice.
> Is it just me or has anyone experienced something similar or can educate me as to why the different reaction to the local juice?
> Many Thanks




Hey there,

When choosing juice to vape its important to understand what exactly you looking for in a juice:

1) throat Hit
2) Clouds
3) Nic level
4) PG/VG ratio
5) FLavour profiling

From what i have read it sounds like no body has explained all the above to you and the reason for the coughing are based on the following:

ANML and Carnage are high VG juices and are designed for being used in dripping and dual coil tanks setups and this is why they contain less PG. The higher the PG in the juice means it will give you a strong throat hit and you will not be able to do lung hits or the juice wont be as smooth in a 50/50 application.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> When choosing juice to vape its important to understand what exactly you looking for in a juice:
> 
> ...



Thank You, and the leaning continues, purchased Carnage as I was told "this is good", there is no PG/VG ratio listed on the bottle, merely that it contains, obviously both PG and VG. The "local bottle" clearly states the 50/50 ratio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (5/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Thank You, and the leaning continues, purchased Carnage as I was told "this is good", there is no PG/VG ratio listed on the bottle, merely that it contains, obviously both PG and VG. The "local bottle" clearly states the 50/50 ratio.



No stress just shout me f u need help with more info  There are also sone local juices with higher vg ratios in them also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Hi @DarkSide

Good that you are asking the question after your coughing episode. Thats what we are here for!

I agree with what @Paulie said above. The higher VG ANML juice was smoother on your throat in your Subox setup.

But allow me to just add a few extra comments regarding the difference between local and international juice. And also between high VG juice (say 70% VG and above) and say a 50/50 blend

Firstly, it doesnt mean that a high VG juice is better. It depends on your preference and your setup. For example, some prefer a bit more throat hit (like myself) and some are using more "basic" equipment in which high VG juice doesn't wick properly. That said, the gear and setups have advanced quite a bit of late, so the popularity of higher VG juice has increased.

The higher VG juices tend to be smoother and you can vape them at higher power without them being harsh. The 50/50 juices tend to be quite a lot harsher at higher power so they work nicely at lower power and they tend to wick easier.

As for local versus International, I'd say a year ago, many of the good International juices were noticeably better than the few local ones that were available. But now, the tables are equalising a lot. The local juices are growing fast and getting much better. Some of our good local blends are in my view as good if not occasionally better than some of the good international ones. I suppose the reason I still buy some international juices is because I fell in love with the particular flavour and the association of that flavour with my early days of vaping makes me loyal to it. But I'd say I spend about 70% of my juice spend now on local juices. They are very good. Quality has improved dramatically and some of our local brands go to great lengths to use the best ingredients and make the most awesome flavour mixes. The ones I am talking about are all listed as vendors on this forum.

My suggestion to you is to try a few more higher VG blends from the local manufacturers. And even try one or two more 50/50 juices. Maybe the one you tried was just a problem flavour for you.

All the best. The juice journey is the toughest but in my view the most satisfying part of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Bartart (28/10/15)

Thanks very much that helps to explain what's happening for me too


----------

